# A newbie's take on dripping



## aktorsyl (10/5/17)

So, I would really describe myself as a tank guy. The idea of drippers always sounded ridiculous to me - having to drip juice every few minutes, getting juice all over the place, having besmeared topcaps... the idea just put me off completely.

Being a DIY mixer though, it was a complete pain in the ass to test my mixes in tanks, as I would have to get the flavour of the previous juice through the coil/wick first, and then deal with residual flavour in the tank itself. It usually took 2 tanks just to get a feel for the juice's actual flavour. Eventually I got fed up and deicded to get an RDA. Just for testing DIY juices, maybe once or twice a week. Because, yknow... inconvenience, drama, horror. Dripping.. eish.

So, fast-forward to yesterday, and I got my first RDA delivered (Sapor V2, 25mm). Took me just a few minutes to coil & wick it (wicking it is ridiculously easy compared to RTA's), and full of skepticism I took the RDA and a few juice bottles to my computer room.

And I can safely say... WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE?!

It is so easy, flavourful, and convenient that it should almost be illegal. Dripping every few minutes? Well sure, but I drip it straight into the driptip, I don't even have to fiddle with the topcap. Juice everywhere? Not at all (I use top airflow for the SV2). Leaking? Nope. Greasy topcap? Nuhuh, dry as a bone. Switching flavours? Easy and quick. If I really want a "clean" experience I drip in some pure unflavoured VG/PG base (70/30) so that it can work its way through the cotton, and then chase that with the new flavour.

Granted, it's not something I'd drive around or go to work with - but then again, I don't do that with my tanks either (I use a small MTL Nautilus 2 during work hours). As a "house mod", it's absolutely fine.

If you're ever considering using an RDA but are worried it'd be more hassle than it's worth.. you might be in for a surprise.

As for juice consumption, it's not as high as I thought. Yes, it's harder to effectively measure it, but on average I can take about 1 puff per drop of liquid (my puffs are usually 2seconds). Works out to about 2-3 ml per hour (but only if I take a few puffs literally every 5 minutes for that hour), which is almost on par with my RTA. During an entire evening, I still stay below my max target of 15mls. (I try never to exceed 20mls total per day, MTL setup included)

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (10/5/17)

Get an EZ Dripper and the dripping will be much easier. You just push on the bottle and an exact amount of juice goes into the atty. No mess, no fuss.

There are a few places locally (if I remember correctly), that sells the EZ Dripper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/5/17)

Glad you enjoy your dripper. 
I am a rda fan myself, and yes, I don't own a single tank. 
I have 3 RDTAS but I prefer my RDAs. 
Welcome to the club. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/17)

Great writeup and congrats on the new experience @aktorsyl 
Enjoyed reading
show us a picture when you get a chance


----------



## MoneymanVape (10/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> So, I would really describe myself as a tank guy. The idea of drippers always sounded ridiculous to me - having to drip juice every few minutes, getting juice all over the place, having besmeared topcaps... the idea just put me off completely.
> 
> Being a DIY mixer though, it was a complete pain in the ass to test my mixes in tanks, as I would have to get the flavour of the previous juice through the coil/wick first, and then deal with residual flavour in the tank itself. It usually took 2 tanks just to get a feel for the juice's actual flavour. Eventually I got fed up and deicded to get an RDA. Just for testing DIY juices, maybe once or twice a week. Because, yknow... inconvenience, drama, horror. Dripping.. eish.
> 
> ...


Feel exactly the same great input


----------



## KZOR (10/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE?!


Welcome to the RDA club m8. 
Now start saving for a Goon or CSMNT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the RDA club m8.
> Now start saving for a Goon or CSMNT.



Ha ha!
You should have been a salesman. 

So, when you selling me that csmnt of yours.....


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the RDA club m8.
> Now start saving for a Goon or CSMNT.


Hahah indeed. I was tempted to get the Goon right from the start, but was unsure whether dripping would suit my vaping style. Now that I know... well. The options are on the table  I'm looking at my tanks with a rather sad expression on my face right now... they're going to be _so _lonely. Which is a bit ironic, because the Engine Nano especially is rather amazing. I'll get some use out of it yet.


----------



## RichJB (10/5/17)

I got about five tanks before discovering dripping. Since then, I've only bought drippers. I still get regular use out of the Limitless Plus but that's about it. My Hadaly, Velocity, Recoil and Virus constitute the bulk of my vaping now. Not having to worry about wicking, and deciding when I will switch flavours, is just too good to pass up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bush Vaper (11/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the RDA club m8.
> Now start saving for a Goon or CSMNT.


Or Apocalypse lol


----------



## Tair (11/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> So, I would really describe myself as a tank guy. The idea of drippers always sounded ridiculous to me - having to drip juice every few minutes, getting juice all over the place, having besmeared topcaps... the idea just put me off completely.
> 
> Being a DIY mixer though, it was a complete pain in the ass to test my mixes in tanks, as I would have to get the flavour of the previous juice through the coil/wick first, and then deal with residual flavour in the tank itself. It usually took 2 tanks just to get a feel for the juice's actual flavour. Eventually I got fed up and deicded to get an RDA. Just for testing DIY juices, maybe once or twice a week. Because, yknow... inconvenience, drama, horror. Dripping.. eish.
> 
> ...


Bro dripping is life when you're ready head to lung candy and buy yourself a dot mod petri RDA the flavour and I kid you not is on point it's absolutely spectacular not only that but you can fit some chunky builds in there if you want... I'd say it was worth every penny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tair (11/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the RDA club m8.
> Now start saving for a Goon or CSMNT.


Or a petri bro


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/17)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll look into getting another RDA pretty soon. In the meantime, I'm trying to figure out whether the Sapor should stay on the Predator or move to my spare PicoDual (where it has a slight overhang, but that I don't mind). Gosh I swear I have OCD. I'm sitting here going "Dammit which of my mods get to carry the Sapor!? Whiiiich?!"


----------



## Moey_Ismail (11/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll look into getting another RDA pretty soon. In the meantime, I'm trying to figure out whether the Sapor should stay on the Predator or move to my spare PicoDual (where it has a slight overhang, but that I don't mind). Gosh I swear I have OCD. I'm sitting here going "Dammit which of my mods get to carry the Sapor!? Whiiiich?!"


Have a look at this bud, great price for a great matchy kit https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/colle...limited-offer-dotmod-kits?variant=35573968520


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/5/17)

Enjoy dripping, this is what REAL vaping is about. 

Get a couple of decent RDA'S and you are set. With decent, I mean proven, reliable and functional. As above, any respectable drippers' arsenal includes a goon (the godfather) and a few other alternates including a CSMNT, Troll V2, Recoil, Apocalypse, Mad Dog, etc. Frankly, do not venture into the ridiculously overpriced Dotmot's yet. I get the same flavour from a Troll V2 at a fraction of the price. 

As you have discovered, wicking is a breeze and cheap so no worries about 'gunking' your Coils or flavour transfer etc. I separate my RDA'S and have different ones for different flavour types, ie one for menthols, one for bakeries, one for fruits, one for custards, etc. This makes it easier and I don't have to rewick so often as the flavours are similar / no transfer. 
That said, there is nothing like a freshly wicked RDA...

Also, don't bother with clones / they're Ok for a week or 3 but then the real hassles start, ie loose, wobbly, paint peel, denting, etc. Save up and go authentic.

Welcome to the club! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/17)

Thanks for all the advice so far!

@KZOR - could you possibly give me a pointer when it comes to wicking the Sapor V2 specifically (since you reviewed it earlier). The "center pedestal" is pretty much where the juice lands when you drip in via the drip tip. I've found that sometimes the juice only flows to one of the coils, with the other one running rather dry. Is it advisable to bring all 4 cotton tails in to the center pedestal? As in, tuck each underneath the coil as normal, and then bring it out to the center. That way the center area is filled with a thin layer of cotton, consisting of all 4 tails?

Just not sure if that would mess with the airflow coming in from the top and then hitting all that cotton, because there is effectively no "open" juicewell.


----------



## shaunltd (11/5/17)

dripper is life,the flavour you get is insane when i started i also didnt like the idea of an rda after i bought my first one a troll i was hooked planning on getting a apocalypse now seems like a great rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (17/5/17)

And don't forget some of the great, great rdas from just a short year or two ago. I can tell you that the 13 Heavens 9 Hells rda is an Awesome, Awesome vape...even better than the Twisted Messes, and looks choice on any atty.


----------



## TheV (21/5/17)

Thanks for the great post @aktorsyl

I'm loving my Big Baby Beast on my Alien but I'm considering getting a Sapor V2 25mm RDA for home use.
Should I rather be considering the Troll (V2 25mm) over the Sapor?


----------



## aktorsyl (27/5/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the great post @aktorsyl
> 
> I'm loving my Big Baby Beast on my Alien but I'm considering getting a Sapor V2 25mm RDA for home use.
> Should I rather be considering the Troll (V2 25mm) over the Sapor?


Sorry @TheV , missed your post. The Sapor is great, but the airflow design combined with the absurd o-ring design is pretty stupid to be honest. Flavour is great, but they should market this thing as a 510 connector tester.. you have to pull the topcap off with force after a day of leaving it alone. Other than that putting strain on the 510, it also makes the middle airflow disc separate by a nanometer.. just enough to have juice leak out there every now and then.

Having said that, I'm still enjoying mine - but I'm personally looking for a new RDA to replace it. Just completely undecided on which. However, it's not nearly so bad that it deterred me from dripping at a stage when I was still skeptical about it, so that says alot too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/5/17)

CosmicGopher said:


> And don't forget some of the great, great rdas from just a short year or two ago. I can tell you that the 13 Heavens 9 Hells rda is an Awesome, Awesome vape...even better than the Twisted Messes, and looks choice on any atty.


Another oldie but goodie is The Plume Veil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (27/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Sorry @TheV , missed your post. The Sapor is great, but the airflow design combined with the absurd o-ring design is pretty stupid to be honest. Flavour is great, but they should market this thing as a 510 connector tester.. you have to pull the topcap off with force after a day of leaving it alone. Other than that putting strain on the 510, it also makes the middle airflow disc separate by a nanometer.. just enough to have juice leak out there every now and then.
> 
> Having said that, I'm still enjoying mine - but I'm personally looking for a new RDA to replace it. Just completely undecided on which. However, it's not nearly so bad that it deterred me from dripping at a stage when I was still skeptical about it, so that says alot too.


Thanks for getting back to me. Sorry to hear that there are some teething problems with the Sapor for you.
After some further research I ended up not going for the Sapor. The design of the airflow disc got me a bit worried and it seems like my concerns were valid.
I ended up going for the GeekVape Peerless 24mm:
https://www.geekvape.com/project/peerless-rda/
I'm extremely happy with it so far. If I had to nitpick and complain about something it would be that the large mounting holes are aligned horizontally. This means that when you install the second coil in a dual coil setup the first coil will be somewhat in the way. It is easy enough to work around though. I just think a velocity style deck where you use the mounting holes diagonally will not have this problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (3/7/17)

got a icon rda. wasnt a dripper but enjoying this rda


----------

